# How did you die?!?!



## Devious Bane (Oct 8, 2008)

Basically, its a small story about how you didn't understand how you died from what killed you.

I actually have quite a few but Im only saying one.
I was actually on my last life(00) playing Sonic Adventure 2: Battle. I always had trouble beating this course originally(Final Rush). So when I actually got far into it and fell into a path of lined up speed pads that was supposed to place me on a rail, I went down them and somehow I was shot out of the platform completely missing the rail. Eventually, I got there and tried again and eventually got another "Game Over!" It seems I had to let go of the analogue stick because when I fell onto the platform I was misplaced which I don't know why.
It still does this and its annoying as all gets when I want to speed run through the course and "OSHI-" I'm dead.

So any odd, funny, random, and/or unexplainable ways you ended up dying in a video game?


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 8, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> I was actually on my last life(00) playing Sonic Adventure 2: Battle. I always had trouble beating this course originally(Final Rush).


 
That was the last level?!? I QUIT THE FREAKING GAME on the last level?

Just shoot me.


WoW: Playing on my private server, I took control of an NPC and then threw it off a cliff. When it hit the ground, it told me I had died, but the NPC was fine. I unpossessed it and found my real self dead where I stood. XD

UT3: All I have to say is that those spider mines come out of NOWHERE.

Armorgames.com - Play the unfair platformer. It's full of these moments. FULL of 'em.

UT2004: Everyone accidentally kills themselves with the flak cannon sometime... It took me awhile to figure out what had happened the first three times I did that.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 9, 2008)

Red Steel- I was being attacked by a barrage of gunfire from my right, but when I turned nobody was there! Then I died. I came back from the checkpoint, the same thing, but the guy was shooting from my left.

??????????????


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 9, 2008)

Sonic Adventure 2. Died Multiple times on the Tails one that you have to go through the city.


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 9, 2008)

gears of war, running around with barely any ammo in a face off, i get chainsaw'd, but i keep moving for some reason, the spectator said i went through a car with blood going everywhere waving my hands around...


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 9, 2008)

The glitch in GOW where you can chainsaw them but interrupt it, then at any point during them and you still being alive you hit the chainsaw button again and then it kicks in, they simply split in half and blood gushes -everywhere- happened like 4-6 times to me.

COD4 the stray bullet that pierces through the entire map only to hit you in the head at 500 yards away. The kill cam showing a wall doing the shooting but no one actually there inside or out.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

Falling, falling, falling. All games have it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 9, 2008)

I saw one guy I ran after him hoping to kill him...I turn the corner and died
Why...his buddies was there assault rifles and shotguns


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 9, 2008)

Recently in SC3 I was 5 seconds into a fight with some guy, when I suddenly exploded and lost all my HP. This happened twice, and the third time my opponent exploded instead.

No idea what the hell was going on there.


----------



## X (Oct 9, 2008)

cod4, random noob shooting all of his ammo at you and missing, when suddenly a FUCKING PISTOL ROUND HITS ME IN THE BACK OF THE FUCKING HEAD AND NOBODY WAS THERE!! (kill cam was blank, and did not show anything.)


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 9, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> So any odd, funny, random, and/or unexplainable ways you ended up dying in a video game?



I was playing _Shadow of the Colossus_ one time.  You know how you can't make Agro fall off a cliff if you wanted to?  Well there was one time i was riding Agro across an open plain when suddenly the game's physics glitches on me and both Wander and Agro disapear through some "invisible pothole" in the terrain, falling, falling farther down while the camera remains behind at ground level (trying to) track them.

The game declared Wander dead after about 15 seconds and then allowed me to restart without any problems.

I ran into a similar glitch in _We Love Katamari_ during the racing level, at one point my katamari fell "through" the ground between two hills.  Again, a glitch in the physics or something.  After about five seconds the game caught the glitch, reset my position somewhere else in the level and allowed me to keep playing.  But the funniest part was the Katamari developers must have anticipated this possibility, because the King of all Cosmos appeared onscreen to apologize for the glitch!

Anyone remember that _Neopets_ PS2 game?  I managed to encounter that same kind of glitch in one level where I managed to get thrown "outside" the terrain.  I don't remember the specifics but it ended up with me able to run around in empty space _outside_ the level, so I was viewing all the terrain inside-out.  I don't remember how I managed to recover from that.

My mom likes to recount one particular glitch she encountered in the PC version of Tomb Raider 2 -- not a glitch per sÃ©, but in one level she made the kind of bad jump that would get Lara Croft killed and she knew it, but instead of pressing the Load Game button to try again she accidentally pressed Save instead (the PC versions of Tomb Raider allowed you to save game literally anywhere), and since she generally used only one save file, she nearly wound up ruining her savegame file with a snapshot of Lara falling to her death.  Fortunately the fall turned out to be only semi-fatal and she could recover from it with enough health items.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 9, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> cod4, random noob shooting all of his ammo at you and missing, when suddenly a FUCKING PISTOL ROUND HITS ME IN THE BACK OF THE FUCKING HEAD AND NOBODY WAS THERE!! (kill cam was blank, and did not show anything.)


My little brother plays that all the time, he's axl8675309.


----------



## Rayne (Oct 9, 2008)

Any death in ArmA involving me getting hit by a shell the size of a small child.


----------



## Werevixen (Oct 9, 2008)

Team Fortress 2: Ending a major killing spree, having made 6 to 8 people into bloody carpetting before falling down a small ledge to my own death.


Anarchy Online: Several instances of having a mob have a shitty crit-streak, raping me in all possible ways the exact moment where I am about to level up.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 9, 2008)

TF2: I glitched off a cliff that was a good bit away from me.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 9, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Anarchy Online: Several instances of having a mob have a shitty crit-streak, raping me in all possible ways the exact moment where I am about to level up.


This is why I don't play private Ragnarok servers anymore. Players have a bad habit with this when you enter a PvP room. You get in and *BOOMBOOMBOOM* -.-'


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 9, 2008)

In almost any multiplayer FPS- death by janitor.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 9, 2008)

TF2: This happened today. I fricken' SNEEZED and in the time I sneezed a demo blew me up. I had full health.


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 10, 2008)

oh, and also i died a squillion times by who knows what on Gmod, i went out to get food,come back and hour later, and i hadnt left the server, i had tons of deaths, and a lot of contraptions around me... one of which was sexual. =x


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 10, 2008)

Dumbass friend of mine playing Twilight Princess then started cooking food while the game is unpaused. I loled.


----------



## apocolypse (Oct 10, 2008)

yeaaa the whole halo3 sniper bullet bouncing off of 3 walls and hitting you in the face. not to mention the survivals to direct laser shots

halo3: rocket was shot at a sniper about 40 yards to my right...grenade blows up beside the rocket it careenes right into the side of my head...yes grenades effect rocket physics in halo....WHO KNEW?!


----------



## pheonix (Oct 10, 2008)

in super Mario bros 3 on the dessert level with the sun I took a shell killed the little asshole and walked past where I killed him and I somehow died. It didn't piss me off but it confused the hell outta me that I died from a dead invisible enemy.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 10, 2008)

-Castlevania- countless times trying to jump a gap and for some reason, Simon Belmont will stop halfway into the arc and drop like a ton of bricks to his death.
-Soul Calibur III- No matter how much you block, Abyss will kill you with an onslaught of specials that you cannot counter, and you will not land a single blow.
In addition, when you have an opponent on the verge of KO and they kick you over the edge crushing your would-be perfect KO.
Fighting with the grieve edge=ensured self-ring out.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 10, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> -Soul Calibur III- No matter how much you block, Abyss will kill you with an onslaught of specials that you cannot counter, and you will not land a single blow.
> Fighting with the grieve edge=ensured self-ring out.



I find Nightterror to be more accurate to this situation.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 10, 2008)

Nightterror is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Range (Oct 11, 2008)

Playing Mabinogi, I was trying to use the Smash skill on a monster, but it kept lagging and when I would get withing distance to use the skill, I'd lag back out of distance. While I was chasing once monster around doing this, another aggroed me and I died. I was lagging so I'm just running, running, Oh hey! I'm laying on the ground now...


----------



## runner (Oct 11, 2008)

I was playing WoW, got into AV and  i looked around it ported me a NE hunter in to the horde starting area * i got ripped up by 7 guards* before it ported my dead body back to my side


----------



## Deko (Oct 11, 2008)

In Duke Nukem 3D, running with the steroids made you explode in in gibs sometimes when you bump against a set of pivot doors. There are other examples of places where you can mysteriously explode in gibs in the game. Always makes your heart jump because there is this big CROUCHHH sound and Duke sometimes screams like his heart is being pulled out.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm a huge fan and constant player of ut2k4, and one of my favourites is to shoot a shock ball, dodge after it and shoot it. Bam! Dead!

RR


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 27, 2008)

While playing some Use Map Settings game on battle.net for Warcraft. I think...I was playing Gladiator or something like that and while fighting with my life at about 80%, I just died suddenly and I wasn't the only one. The ennemies definitely weren't the reason because their attack were weak. 
Frustrated me though because I couldn't come back to life and had invested a good 30 mins into this game.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2008)

In Quest for Booty, I died from alien bats swarming around me and biting me. It was horrifyingly humiliating for such a death as that. I also came close of that in Morrow Caverns, but this time I just ran like hell without a Heliogrub in helpful hand.

My other deaths just include falling off ledges and of that sort.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 27, 2008)

Stalker Shadow of chernobyl, Was in a firefight with bandits when I reached down to grab something that fell onto the floor, felt the hooks on my bra come undone, felt a sudden bounce on my chest, instinctively grabbed my chest, looked up to see my guy dead with GAME OVER in big red letters.... I was mad.... forgot to save and had to restart after an hour of playing. Still dont know who got me.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 27, 2008)

While playing L4D on versus a Tank hit a car and knocked out all four survivors. (Myself included)


----------



## Asmiro (Nov 27, 2008)

WoW: Was running The Nexus. I reached the room with the arcane elemental boss and I my group was curious to see if we could jump off the platforms. Before anyone else could say anything or the hunter to offer his pet to test I, I was already halfway down the pit. Needless to say I died a second later. (b^_^)b


----------



## Skittle (Nov 27, 2008)

L4D, shot through a wall, somehow.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 27, 2008)

skittle said:


> L4D, shot through a wall, somehow.


I hate cpu characters and their auto headshots. You cant sneak up on them. -__-;


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 27, 2008)

You can shoot through thin walls and doors in that game.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 27, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> You can shoot through thin walls and doors in that game.


It was a BRICK WALL.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 27, 2008)

hahah well must of been an error or something. Bill, he's my favorites... He's like Santa on 'roids.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 27, 2008)

I love Francis myself.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 27, 2008)

Bill (Because my screenname is BigBOS5) or Zoey.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 27, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Bill (Because my screenname is BigBOS5) or Zoey.


I hate Zoey. She is a dumb cunt.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 27, 2008)

I was playing halo 3 the other day and after me and a friend cleared this room on legendary we where about to jump on to the ship and I just died. No shot or anything just keeled over and died. Someone please explain WTF happened on this on.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 27, 2008)

I was playing a scenario in Age of Wonders: Shadow Magic and found myself with the other 3 armies allied against me. x.o


----------



## wolfikurt (Nov 28, 2008)

in fallout 3 i was attacking someone in V.A.T.S. when they were already halfway through a door, and as soon as i attacked my screen turned brown and my 360 froze. (so not exactly a death but still weird)


----------



## Avinyss (Nov 28, 2008)

Resident Evil 4:

ohhhh so many "wtf!?" death moments, each special in their own way.
Basically, all of these happened to me the first time I played through this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJwumqmkwSU

Curse you evil sewer bugs and iron maidens!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 28, 2008)

I died of boredom. X_X


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

Halo and SW Battlefront- Rushed enemy, alone, going down, guns blazing, respawn 20 feet back and try again... lol
PSO- i went to Ultimate mode and got surrounded by glichiks... i was toast... even with the Varista and Cross Scars (fully grinded)... Cross Scars have to be the best bladed weapon EVER!!!


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 28, 2008)

i had a mysterious death today i was playing CSS and a random HS came out of nowhere and killed me the guy wasnt anywhere near me and was using a pistol.


----------



## StrayTree (Nov 28, 2008)

GTA: San Andreas. I decided to mess with the cops... and the U.S. Army. <_<


----------



## Takun (Nov 28, 2008)

Silent Hill 2 - Pyramid Head raep.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 28, 2008)

Tank...L4D



SQUASHED ME


----------



## Zanzer (Nov 28, 2008)

Mirrors edge. FALLING FALLING FALLING FALLING and Pistol whiped.


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 28, 2008)

TF2:
Fuckin' Win-bombs
Pyros out of nowhere
Lagging Snipers who head-shot me when I'm well behind something
Scouts who somehow manage to bat me to death when I have them in Sasha's cross-hairs the whole time


----------



## indrora (Nov 28, 2008)

TF2: headshots, headshots, headshots. Mostly from wallhacking clients on VAC servers. Never knew you could shoot through the metal panels on 2fort's sniper nests. Along with spies that somehow facestab you and get a crit, spies that uncloak and your sentry doesnt see them, sentries that blow up randomly and cause SPLASH DAMAGE (wtf?) sentry fire killing you (in solviet russia, sentry fire kills YOU!) along with sentries not working properly when a spy sits in front of them (they dont see a damn thing)
HL2DM: Killbox-final. Tourney. i get 357-sniped from UNDERNEATH.
Quake 3: how do i count the ways... being smashed in mid air, leaping off a cliff to die on a jumppad, etc.
CS:S: FACESTABBED by a BOT. grrrr.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 28, 2008)

Halo 3: Got stuck in the face(Was blue) and then was horribly sniped a second later(Sniper got the kill). 
My step-brother nearly choked on his own spit. The whole party was laughing, me included.
Basically, OMGWTFLOL-death.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 28, 2008)

Conker's bad fur day (N64) i got smashed by a giant dung beetle while a ball of poo up a mountain of poo so i could open a gate and defeat a boss made of poo and sings songs about poo... i have to defeat the boss with toilet paper...


----------



## KypDurron23 (Nov 29, 2008)

SW: The Force Unleashed for the Wii;

was fighting my friend, we had the wiimote lightsaber attachments on.
I whacked my friend by accident with the "light saber" (that's how into it we got XP).

Friend flinches and, consequently, force-pushes me into the sarlacc pit.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 29, 2008)

was playing call of duty 3 in wall mart and some random person came up, slapped my ass and squezzed hard... Turned around to see someone running away, heard some german on the game yell something followed by a grenade explosion.... pissed off does not describe how mad I was.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 29, 2008)

Oblivion for PS3.
First sit-down for the game, I stole myself a horse and headed out, and got attacked by a wolf while dismounted.  The damn horse started attacking the wolf that was chasing me, and in the process ended up killing _me_.  Not the wolf.  The horse.  Took me a long time to get over my terror of the damn horses to get another one.  >_>


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Oblivion for PS3.
> First sit-down for the game, I stole myself a horse and headed out, and got attacked by a wolf while dismounted.  The damn horse started attacking the wolf that was chasing me, and in the process ended up killing _me_.  Not the wolf.  The horse.  Took me a long time to get over my terror of the damn horses to get another one.  >_>


lol
have you experienced the ps3 oblivion 'floor glich' yet? when an item you drop falls straight through the floor and re-appears elseware in the game... a friend of mine dropped an akaviri katana and the floor glich kicked in... later, he was in a town and an akaviri katana fell through the sky and landed on a guards head killing him... then he [my friend] was confronted for killing a guard!!! he couldn't pay the fine so they fought... i think my friend ownzed the guards ass though... but still funny...


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 29, 2008)

Fallout 3, stealthiness with a shotty.
Raider on balcony above, me sneaking under. I blow his face off and his ragdoll bounces off the wall behind him and lands on me---yes it freaking killed me.


----------



## Sam (Nov 29, 2008)

GTA Sanandreas: I was wandering around the forest when sasquatch kills me. No one believed me at the time, because the game had just come out.

Halo3: I'm trying to kill my friends with my rocket launcher, when he pulls out his sniper and shoots the rocket shell that I shot at him right out of the air!!! I had ran away feeling confident when he just comes up and snipes me in the face!

Left 4 Dead: I was running from a tank and I had no health left, so I run into the saferoom and close the door. I thought I was safe until the tank came in and punched me clear across the room! ( Odd thing is, when I play with my friends, the tank always comes after me, and that usually when I play as Louis... Never as Zoey, Francis or Bill. Coincidence? I'll let you decide. )


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 29, 2008)

Strong Bad Zone: YOUR HEAD A SPLODE!


----------



## TehSean (Nov 29, 2008)

We were playing a Versus Mode Left 4 Dead round and my friend died in the safe room upon spawning for our turn as survivors. Glitches are cool. Especially game-breaking ones like that. In Versus mode, the respawn system for survivors is disabled because of the way the scoring system is set up (tallying the number of live survivors and remaining HP as the score).

So. Yup. Dead in the safe room for no fucking reason.


----------



## Lukar (Nov 29, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Halo 3: Got stuck in the face(Was blue) and then was horribly sniped a second later(Sniper got the kill).
> My step-brother nearly choked on his own spit. The whole party was laughing, me included.
> Basically, OMGWTFLOL-death.



Sounds funny. If only someone YouTube'd it...

Tales of Symphonia 2: In the Temple of Lightning, I saved (It was a green save spot, so all my party members were healed completely) and went through the northern door in one room. In the next room, I fought.... I think it was three bats and something else. I attacked a bat, and it attacked me afterwards while stunning me at the same time. Before I could move again, it had attacked me a million times and killed me. I was pissed.


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Nov 30, 2008)

GTA : SA 

Well, Let's just say I was running from the cops, Along with shooting at them and they got me down to a really low health bracket, I decided to blow up a car... I got killed by the hood when it landed on me. X3


----------



## TheComet (Nov 30, 2008)

In WoW...apparently I pissed off a group of newbies enough killing the guards in IronForge...they came at me in a raid group of lvl 5-30's.

I killed them all, but watching a group of 15-20 some-odd players die to AOE never loses it's hilarity :3

...I was then mind controlled into punching the city's leader...oh man.


----------



## X (Nov 30, 2008)

halo 3; i was playing at a friends house, he shot a rocket at me, i threw a bubble shield, the rocket killed him, the shield had not even deployed yet!! 
halo 3; my friend was hiding in a box, right on the wall, his arm was sticking through the outside (lol) i had the energy sword, cut towards his arm, and it went through the box, killing him.
cod4; my friend was in prone with the sniper rifle aiming at my chest, i had the shotgun, i charged him, jumped OVER HIS BULLET! and ruptured his skull with buckshot. hilarious. 

oh me dying >.>

tf2; some demoman stickybomb'd their teams "plans" i grabbed it, ran past him, got half way out of the fort, and exploded x_X


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Death by knock out. Playing Soul Calibur 3 I was pushed off the edge. So I returned the favor and used Vader to lift my opponent and throw him off.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

I love Soul Calibur. My favourite character would be Kilik


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 1, 2008)

the lag in SSBB kills me...
that and cheesewolf^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 1, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> the lag in SSBB kills me...
> that and cheesewolf^^


~_~

got triple om nom nom'd by the boss in the Great Bay Temple in Majoras Mask, since it takes 2 hearths per nom and I only had 6... do the math


----------



## Vexer (Dec 1, 2008)

was playing F.E.A.R and i was going ninja(drop the gun and fighting) witch im very good at as i was runnin around killin guys one of those big robots bursts thru the door and i just die happend like 4 times in a row.


----------



## Crazy lemming (Dec 27, 2008)

STALKER: the good one 

was tormenting some guy who was round a corner by shooting him with my shotgun from like, 20 miles away, I was just wasting ammo then i just random went "blegh!" and died because his friends with VLA special magic 1 hit kill guns snuck up behind me 

another time I threw a grenade that hit the wall and landed on me and I didnt notice


----------



## Laze (Dec 27, 2008)

_Little Big Planet_

Burned, burned and burned again.

Poor little flammable Sackboy.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 27, 2008)

css: Bad hitbox..
l4d: hunter out of nowere, Push and fall by a tank... (No mercy map)
tf2: spy get crit from frontstab 
halo3: Push and fall..
Etc XD


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 27, 2008)

Halo 3: Random sniper shot bounced off two walls, hit a explosive barrel (power coil things) which blew up a mongoose (quad), sent the chard remains flying through the air and landed on top of me at spawn.


----------



## Vore Writer (Dec 27, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> lol
> have you experienced the ps3 oblivion 'floor glich' yet? when an item you drop falls straight through the floor and re-appears elseware in the game... a friend of mine dropped an akaviri katana and the floor glich kicked in... later, he was in a town and an akaviri katana fell through the sky and landed on a guards head killing him... then he [my friend] was confronted for killing a guard!!! he couldn't pay the fine so they fought... i think my friend ownzed the guards ass though... but still funny...



*laughs* Now that would've been interesting to see.

Have you ever had a town's person drop dead while you're leaving a store? That happened to me. I was leaving The Black Courier(sp?) and a cat person just dropped dead at the door. I wasn't even going on my killing spree.


----------



## Jack Chandler (Dec 29, 2008)

WoWhead here.

So, I play a tauren moonkin druid, and I was fighting this human rogue in arathi Basin, and the rogue had burned all of his cooldowns, was at 10% health, and was in entangling roots. I was at 45%, and maximum range.

I was charging up a starfire, and in the moment I cast the spell, a gnome PROT WARRIOR comes out of NOWHERE, intervenes the rogue, which transfers all incoming attacks to the warrior. He also activated his shield reflect, so that starfire I just let loose that would have exploded the rogue, got reflected back to me, and it CRIT me for over almost 10k damage. I died, and sputtered at my computer trying to digest what had just happened to my poor moonkin 

YOU LIVE TO BACKSTAB ME ANOTHER DAY STUPID ROGUE *angry fist*


----------

